# Hedgehog Name Suggestions



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I chose my baby hedgie from a registered breeder yesterday. I don't have a picture of her *sorry* I tried to upload one for ya all to see but it didn't work. Well anyways, I am terrible at finding names and it would be great if lots of you send me suggestions. My going-to-be hedgie is grey, no markings, and female. 

Thanks


----------



## Bits (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm getting a female too in a few weeks and I've been making a list to see what fits her best! I've seen her once and I think I'm going to name her lynx, but some other names I came up with were Calli (Short for calliandra), Pebbles, or Cereus. People suggested names like Melody and Amy. Hope these help and good luck!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

When I was looking for hedgehog names I googled it and there are pages for baby names and I think I found a few hedgehog ones. Gl and let us know what you come up with!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks! I will let you know what I come up with!


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

When i got my rescue... she was all nervous. When i was picking out names i decided to name her Calypso- she who hides.  i called her Cally for short 

My baby, Thimble, got his name from my brain


----------



## NaeLorraine (Apr 11, 2013)

I think a hedgie is a unique pet so I tried to come up with quirky names. I thought I was getting a cinnamon baby so I was thinking Ginger. Quillow was a strong contender too. I also looked at names of Greek Gods and Titans for some ideas. I liked Phoebe and Euripedies. I also liked the name Charlimaine. Once I got my baby though, none of the names I had picked out suited her so I had to come up with something new.  Gertrude popped into my head and I just couldn't shake it! Now I have Gertrude VonHedgeberg, we call her Gerdie for short. Good Luck and congrats on your baby!!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

These are the names I am debating on:

•Rosalie
•Kalia
• Adelaine (Addy for short)

I think the name 'Rosalie' might be the one!!


----------

